# Survival Coffee



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Ok I got an add from Patriot Supply in my e-mail for "Survival Coffee" and so I have to ask... How long does coffee last?
Freeze dried...
Sealed Ground Coffee...
Anyone know?


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

My "shelf life" file (I have lists upon lists in text docs that have been cut and pasted from various websites over the years) says properly packaged freeze dried coffee has a shelf life of 25yrs. I also know Patriot Supply generally goes above and beyond "properly packaged". I'd bet their coffee packaging is superior to that at the grocery store, so I'd buy the 25yrs in their offering. But I would think the flavor goes south long before it is truly "bad". In a sealed container, it is likely fine to drink for an indefinite amount of time, it just won't taste very good. IMHO as a coffee drinker, old bitter coffee is better than no coffee. I keep 1Lb of regular ground beans in a buried cache on my BOL. It is a 4" x 4' PVC pipe with cleanout caps on both ends, and a 1Lb desiccant pack inside. Every July it gets dug up and I eat the food stuffs and drink the coffee, than put fresh stuff back in the cache with a new desiccant pack. The coffee certainly doesn't taste like fresh ground, but is seriously not bad at all. I have found over the years that it is best to rotate certain stocks annually that has flavor profile susceptible to time vs just keeping in stock for years on end. So for me, I may buy 25yr coffee, but I would probably still drink and replace it every few years at most.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

I was just curious... Thanks for the info


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't know what they charge, but at most oriental markets Maxim sells foil packets of coffee, creamr and sugar for $20/100. Comes in several different flavors and strengths and makes a very nice single cup of coffee anywhere there's hot water.









Original Coffee Mix 0.42oz(12g) 100 Sticks


Maxim Original Coffee Mix 0.42oz(12g) 100 Sticks, 맥심 오리지널 커피믹스 0.42oz(12g) 100개입




www.hmart.com


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nothing like a good cup of coffee, right? We keep a little over a year's supply in the original containers and rotate. Tastes fresh to me.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (12 mo ago)

These are pretty tasty & come in single-serve packets. Just add hot water. 

I imagine they'd last a while.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

I was leaning more towards Black Rifle Coffee, cause well I feel morally obligated to support as many Vet owned companies as possible.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

wraithofroncollins said:


> I was leaning more towards Black Rifle Coffee, cause well I feel morally obligated to support as many Vet owned companies as possible.


Black Rifle Coffee is a lefty organization in which the owner(s) have made statements disparaging America and conservatives. You should choose a better company.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

RedLion said:


> Black Rifle Coffee is a lefty organization in which the owner(s) have made statements disparaging America and conservatives. You should choose a better company.


Really ?
If you can provide evidence to that, I would be happy to cancel my subscription.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Demitri.14 said:


> Really ?
> If you can provide evidence to that, I would be happy to cancel my subscription.


There's a bunch of info out there on the web, this was just a quick pick,
It was about supporters of Rittenhouse he was calling Repugnant people, Racist etc; donations from his corporate people donating to Dems & Dem projects.
Not sure I can post news sites on here.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

One Shot said:


> There's a bunch of info out there on the web, this was just a quick pick,


Ok... I have a problem with Racists. Didn't see anything on Rittenhouse but, I did find this from Mashed. and this from Salon. And it all goes back to a single NY Times article. I'm not paying the NY Times to read it so... I'l check out the spin doctors on other sites.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Ok... I have a problem with Racists. Didn't see anything on Rittenhouse but, I did find this from Mashed. and this from Salon. And it all goes back to a single NY Times article. I'm not paying the NY Times to read it so... I'l check out the spin doctors on other sites.


BRCC has done a lot of good and it's all in what you think about it, this all started over Rittenhouse wearing a BRC shirt.

From the owner of BRCC:








Official Statement Kenosha







www.blackriflecoffee.com


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

One Shot said:


> BRCC has done a lot of good and it's all in what you think about it, this all started over Rittenhouse wearing a BRC shirt.
> 
> From the owner of BRCC:
> 
> ...


It is what it is... BRCC has to sell a product and avoid bad publicity. I get that and I realize the NY Times is going to use any interview for its own political agenda. Same with the people everyone writing about the NY Times article. eh... _bleeping_ politics! I'd still pick Black Rifle over Starbucks.

Ok, anyone get a problem with Seattle's Best Coffee..? We had them on post at Camp Casey, they have a good pro-military relationship or, did something happen? I need the properly politically correct coffee for the people against political correctness. Screw it! I'm gonna start Blue Igloo Coffee; like Black Rifle but Extreme for Extremists... lol


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I store Nescafe Dehydrated coffee. I realize its got its own flavor, which is quite different from fresh brewed, BUT It comes in a sealed glass jar. I can imagine is has a pretty long storage life.

And in a real crises it can be made with cold water, you can even take a spoonful and a swig of water to get a caffeine boost.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

I have consider Dehydrated Coffee, something for me and something cheaper for trade.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

wraithofroncollins said:


> I was leaning more towards Black Rifle Coffee, cause well I feel morally obligated to support as many Vet owned companies as possible.


Have you tried their instent coffee that stuff lasts forever.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Mr.penguin said:


> Have you tried their instent coffee that stuff lasts forever.


No... To be honest I've not sampled a lot of their products.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> I store Nescafe Dehydrated coffee. I realize its got its own flavor, which is quite different from fresh brewed, BUT It comes in a sealed glass jar. I can imagine is has a pretty long storage life.
> 
> And in a real crises it can be made with cold water, you can even take a spoonful and a swig of water to get a caffeine boost.



I love Nescafe instant coffee. I stocked well on that.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Ok. No one said anything about Starbucks funding the death of babies. They fund planned Parenthood. A percentage of your purchase goes to fund abortion. ?w!?t!?f.......


----------



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

I purchased a pail of coffee in pouches from mypatroitsupply.com and its a decent coffee Frankin's Finest is the brand.
I won't buy Nescafe the CEO of Nestle is an Ahole: Nestle CEO: Humans Do Not Have a Right to Water, Should Be Privatized and Controlled I will not buy any Nestle products.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a special ice tray reserved for cold coffee. And I fill a mason jar with coffee and put it in the fridge. Mix the cold coffee with the coffee ice. Sip, sip.... The iced coffee goes down really well on a hot July day!


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

trike lady said:


> I purchased a pail of coffee in pouches from mypatroitsupply.com and its a decent coffee Frankin's Finest is the brand.
> I won't buy Nescafe the CEO of Nestle is an Ahole: Nestle CEO: Humans Do Not Have a Right to Water, Should Be Privatized and Controlled I will not buy any Nestle products.


Yeah... in which case I want to go all Dune and take his water.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Usernameforyou said:


> Ok. No one said anything about Starbucks funding the death of babies. They fund planned Parenthood. A percentage of your purchase goes to fund abortion. ?w!?t!?f.......


This is why I only drink Dunkin' or gas station sludge when I go out as long as it's high test I'm good


----------

